# Ola Englund endorsed by Strictly 7 Guitars



## Infamous Impact (Sep 5, 2011)

Just saw his new signature guitar on Facebook:





Here's a video of him playing the prototype:


----------



## MikeH (Sep 5, 2011)

Lookin' quite sexy. Wonder how much it'll dent the wallet, though.


----------



## TheBotquax (Sep 5, 2011)

This is a good day


----------



## RiffRaff (Sep 5, 2011)

Badass guitar for a Badass player.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Sep 5, 2011)

I prefer this tone to his normal tone,

Is it the Fortin or the BKP's....

Or both...


----------



## kmanick (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice!
liking that headstock I hope that's a "standard" Hs option from these guys.


----------



## JPMike (Sep 5, 2011)

It looks so nice.

Love that headstock. 

Gratz on Ola!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 5, 2011)

I was quite pleased when I saw his proto slightly before divulging things was in order - I find it quite aesthetically pleasing, and Jim has a rep for being nothing but an awesome chap regarding endorsees and customers alike. Here's hoping everything works for the best with Ola's new endorsement!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 5, 2011)

Is it an optical illusion or does that trem route look oversized?


Everything else looks good.


----------



## Sephael (Sep 5, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> Is it an optical illusion or does that trem route look oversized?


the bottom end edge of the trem itself looks like it's recessed a bit after the pole.


----------



## rjnix_0329 (Sep 5, 2011)

I really dig everything about this guitar (finish, neck, scale length, shape, size) except for the Floyd...one of these without a trem and I would be all over it.


----------



## Kel668 (Sep 5, 2011)

Very, very nice. I'd also be curious about the price on this one.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Sep 5, 2011)

rjnix_0329 said:


> I really dig everything about this guitar (finish, neck, scale length, shape, size) except for the Floyd...one of these without a trem and I would be all over it.



Ola said elsewhere that it would be available as a hardtail as well.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Sep 5, 2011)

ola is so fucking cool. and so if that guitar, vid and head (but not for $5000!!!)


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 5, 2011)

finally a strictly 7 with a nice headstock. i dig.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 5, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> Is it an optical illusion or does that trem route look oversized?



It is most certainly not an optical illusion.


----------



## poopyalligator (Sep 5, 2011)

Very nice. I really wasn't very fond of their headstocks, but this new one is sweet. Sick looking guitar!


----------



## Miek (Sep 5, 2011)

I want one, oversized route or not.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 5, 2011)

It's nice to see the Strictly 7 name getting some more recognition (not that I'm biased or anything  ). I know Ola's videos get quite a few views, should be good for business. 



poopyalligator said:


> I really wasn't very fond of their headstocks, but this new one is sweet.





shitsøn;2648713 said:


> finally a strictly 7 with a nice headstock. i dig.



The inline (and reverse-inline) headstock has been a standard option for Strictly 7 for a while, I think since the beginning?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 5, 2011)

I've never liked black guitars, or signature guitars... This guitar is both... I like the fudge out of it... wtf???

but yeah, I really REEEEAAALLYY like it.


----------



## signalgrey (Sep 5, 2011)

really liked that


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 5, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> I've never liked black guitars, or signature guitars... This guitar is both... I like the fudge out of it... wtf???
> 
> but yeah, I really REEEEAAALLYY like it.



I feel the same way. I should hate it, but I really like it. 

Anyone know if Ola is a member here? He's on MGO, but he's not posting in this thread, so I'm assuming not.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 5, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> I feel the same way. I should hate it, but I really like it.
> 
> Anyone know if Ola is a member here? He's on MGO, but he's not posting in this thread, so I'm assuming not.



Ola used to be on the forum but is now banned:

Sevenstring.org - View Profile: Ola Englund

Good 'ole Google for the win 

And the ban post from the uber "Public Ban List:"

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2156790-post92.html


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Sep 6, 2011)

oh sweet mercy, that looks amazing!


----------



## mountainjam (Sep 6, 2011)

If this is the sig guitar Jim mentioned to me a while back on the phone, its going to be affordably priced and available in European stores. I think hes planning on building around 100 of these give or take. But don't quote me on that, my memory could be wrong.


----------



## Qweklain (Sep 6, 2011)

Pooluke41 said:


> I prefer this tone to his normal tone,
> 
> Is it the Fortin or the BKP's....
> 
> Or both...


It is certainly both, but I can tell you the bigger percentage of that difference is the Meathead. That amp is so ridiculously crushingly tight and raw it's ludicrous, no joke.


----------



## syndrone (Sep 6, 2011)

oh HOLY SHIT that Solar is a baby, totally my taste ;P
want want!

EDIT: LOL i was typing at the same time like the one and only Ola! : DDDDDDDDDDDD

bye bye bud, will see ya around somewhere else.


----------



## nojyeloot (Sep 6, 2011)

That's the best looking Strictly7 guitar I've ever seen. PERIOD.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 6, 2011)

Good to see a guitarist get a guitar with quality equal to his character.


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 6, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> That's the best looking Strictly7 guitar I've ever seen. PERIOD.



I was going to say exactly that.


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 6, 2011)

that guitar made my jaw hit the floor, it's beyond sexy as hell


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> that guitar made my jaw hit the floor, it's beyond sexy as hell


 
yes.

If I could marry a guitar...


----------



## syndrone (Sep 6, 2011)

is it allowed to post twice in a thread? ;P 

OMG I LOVE THIS GUITAR, i want that one. 

mountainjam, if you are right, that would be so awesome.
..and besides, you never replied to my p.m.!!!!


----------



## cyril v (Sep 6, 2011)

That is pretty damned awesome. Fuck all the "wtf another black guitar" that you usually hear, this is pure win.


----------



## HaloHat (Sep 7, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## TimTomTum (Sep 7, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Good to see a guitarist get a guitar with quality equal to his character.


Pardon me, but is this meant to be ironic? When its not, I am sorry! But could you please clarify this to me


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 7, 2011)

Ola has the brochure up on his website. The price is just over $2000. Interestingly there's an 8 string option as well! 
Ola Englund | Guitar nooooobing Blog


----------



## Ardez (Sep 7, 2011)

Holy fuck! That neck is absolutely gorgeus with the black finish


----------



## Seventary (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks awesome !! Probably sounds good too. \m/


----------



## project25_01 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'd really like to put my hands on the hardtail version


----------



## anne (Sep 7, 2011)

The key to an actually awesome looking black guitar is apparently white binding and non-brown fretboard. Nicely done.


----------



## NeoG (Sep 7, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Good to see a guitarist get a guitar with quality equal to his character.



And was his character shit? or good?


----------



## murakami (Sep 7, 2011)

NeoG said:


> And was his character shit? or good?


 
i seriously don't know what you're asking here


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks alright surprisingly, can't say I would drop 2k on it though. Those pictures are hardly detailed however.


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey, ask RAN guitars to make that exact same guitar and it will probably run you close to 3K

it's a good guitar at a good price, Strictly 7 will do some amazing shit for you at a good price


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 7, 2011)

Have you actually played one? I have. Try not to get too hung up on the price would be my advice.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 7, 2011)

Strictly 7 havnt really impressed me ...until now
that is awesome! the neck pocket is epic


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm cutting it some slack as the example is a proto, but I expect to see a much tighter trem cavity in the production model - that has no place in what is meant to be a sleek and classy metal machine.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah, my guess is the trem cavity won't get tightened up. But Jim is totally open to criticism, and its just a CNC program change, so he could. I know Rico Jr has roomy Floyd routes, too. I'm not sure if there is some generic template out there people are using...


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 7, 2011)

Spoke to Ola a bit ago - it was fixed already, according to him.


----------



## MJS (Sep 7, 2011)

murakami said:


> i seriously don't know what you're asking here



I think he was asking what Max meant by his post, since his comment would make sense as either a compliment or an insult, depending on what his opinion of Ola & Strictly 7 are. 

Kinda like how "I love you more than life itself" would tend to mean more from a happy person that enjoys life, then it would from someone that hates life and is planning to blow their brains out.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Sep 7, 2011)

That axe gives me huge GAS, but my only gripes about it are...

1. I am not super crazy about how the painted body and the unpainted neck look in those pics. It will probably look better on the real deal, but it looks a little odd to me and needs to be more uniform with how the paint meets the neck.

2. I am really tired of black guitars...although for a black guitar I will say it looks pretty bitching especially with the biding and ebony fretboard and that inlay.

Give me this exact guitar with a hardtail bridge and more of a natural wood finish and I would be in pure heaven!


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 7, 2011)

Krucifixtion said:


> Give me this exact guitar with a hardtail bridge and more of a natural wood finish and I would be in pure heaven!



Well, Strictly 7 is a custom shop.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Sep 7, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Well, Strictly 7 is a custom shop.



I know dude but I'm just saying in terms of personal preference. I want a custom 7 real bad but I'm broke and still waiting on my DAR fbm-px.


----------



## Cancer (Sep 7, 2011)

shitsøn;2648713 said:


> finally a strictly 7 with a nice headstock. i dig.




This....

Except it needs an angled headstock, other than that. It's WIN.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 7, 2011)

Cancer said:


> This....
> 
> Except it needs an angled headstock, other than that. It's WIN.



Why do you guys like an angled HS over a straight one? I thought the straight one offered less chance of string binding in the nut, and therefore more tuning stability on a non locking guitar. And I can't figure out what the difference would be on a locking guitar. Is it just cosmetics?


----------



## ROAR (Sep 7, 2011)

Anybody know a price...?


----------



## Krucifixtion (Sep 8, 2011)

ROAR said:


> Anybody know a price...?



I believe $2290 for locking trem model and like $200 less for the hardtail model and probably a little more for 8 string models.


----------



## ROAR (Sep 8, 2011)

Not bad... debating this now...


----------



## elq (Sep 8, 2011)

MJS said:


> I think he was asking what Max meant by his post, since his comment would make sense as either a compliment or an insult, depending on what his opinion of Ola & Strictly 7 are.



Max almost certainly meant it as an insult as he (or another mod) deleted two comments by an account named Ola England and given a lot of misgivings people have regarding the quality of S7's guitars - based on sloppy routing, inability to bend tops, and how many S7 NGD's end up for sale within weeks 


But I will say this is a pretty sexy guitar.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 8, 2011)

I think I'll buy one used down the road


----------



## DoomJazz (Sep 8, 2011)

Really? I have to be the one to make the "Nice Vik Headstock!" Joke? Sigh....


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 8, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Why do you guys like an angled HS over a straight one? I thought the straight one offered less chance of string binding in the nut, and therefore more tuning stability on a non locking guitar. And I can't figure out what the difference would be on a locking guitar. Is it just cosmetics?



An angled headstock changes the feel on a non locking isntrument as you have slightly less string compliance, it also removes the need for string trees, which staggered tuners may not completely solve. 

For a locking guitar it makes it so the pads, when locked, don't severely sharp a string. That is why retainer bars are required for locking non angles headstocks. A non angled headstock ( and even some angled headstocks) can sharp the note BEYOND the range of your fine tuners if too high on the headstock side.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 8, 2011)

DoomJazz said:


> Really? I have to be the one to make the "Nice Vik Headstock!" Joke? Sigh....



I'm not 100% on Vik's history (since there's no "About" section on their website), but I believe Strictly 7 has been around longer (and using that inline headstock since they first started). Either way, I don't see them as being that similar.


----------



## Thep (Sep 8, 2011)

So all of the sudden we like black RGs huh? I see how it is....


----------



## orakle (Sep 8, 2011)

wow thats so fuckin nice


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Sep 9, 2011)

BKP Aftermaths? I would have never guessed in a million billion years..


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 9, 2011)

Thep said:


> So all of the sudden we like black RGs huh? I see how it is....



You should know by now, BKPs render all of SSO's problems moot.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 9, 2011)

- EDIT -
Posts above mine were removed for being OT, if I got stuff right. This was a reply to one of them, after I said I had volunteered to review an actual example of these axes. 
- EDIT -

So am I, and many people that never had the chance to play them, hence volunteering to give a thorough review.


----------



## anne (Sep 9, 2011)

Thep said:


> So all of the sudden we like black RGs huh? I see how it is....



It helps a lot that the fretboard isn't rosewood.


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 11, 2011)

Whoa... Max's move here looks like what in Spain we'd call "throw the stone and hide the hand".

The guitar looks killer. I'd want one, but have no clue about the quality of S7 guitars.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 11, 2011)

Emperoff said:


> Whoa... Max's move here looks like what in Spain we'd call "throw the stone and hide the hand".
> 
> The guitar looks killer. I'd want one, but have no clue about the quality of S7 guitars.



No one's hiding. Got a question/problem my PM inventory is quite large.


----------



## degge (Sep 11, 2011)

It's a shame they don't deal in Sweden

...or do they?


----------



## MapleMan (Sep 11, 2011)

I really like the black satin look of that guitar!

And I must say I am a fan of the headstock. Not a fan of the fact that it looks near identical to the 6-string reverse headstock I use on my Thraex model. I assume it wasnt intentional 

Looking good.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 11, 2011)

degge said:


> It's a shame they don't deal in Sweden
> 
> ...or do they?



You should ask. I know Jim is working on a small run of guitars for a store in Korea. Yes, an American company is exporting guitars to Korea.


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 12, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> No one's hiding. Got a question/problem my PM inventory is quite large.



Well, you made quite a statement publicly and then proceeded to ignore the people who asked you publicly as well. If you are only willing to answer those questions in private don't say anything publicly.

If you have something to say, say it out loud. That's what people is asking you. It seems that you do, and as you can see, people wants to know. Considering you already made either an insult or a compliment publicly, you may want to clear that up.

Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## that short guy (Sep 12, 2011)

I wasn't too impressed with the guitar, there's a million and one flat black guitars with floyds, and inverted headstocks, but once again it goes to personal preference. I like my guitars to have natural finishes. That being said, he got the guitar that he wanted the way he wanted it, which is something that I'm still trying to do, so good for him

But on the other hand I was more interested in that amp. Does it really have 6 ch or was that a typo on their site. Because if it has 6 ch's and all of them are good with it i could rule the world


----------



## Eaten (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't fancy the band Scarpoint he's playing with but this guitar looks pretty nice... Wonder if I can get it without the inlay. And it will probably be expensive as hell to get it overseas.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 14, 2011)

that short guy said:


> But on the other hand I was more interested in that amp. Does it really have 6 ch or was that a typo on their site. Because if it has 6 ch's and all of them are good with it i could rule the world



The Fortin Meathead is a beast of an amp, but it also comes with a $5K price tag to go along with it!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, 5K to rule the world isn't that big of a deal, is it?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 14, 2011)

Emperoff said:


> Well, you made quite a statement


 
Really, because I thought I shared my valid opinion based on my past expireiences and those of others that have been related to me via this site and others, as well as phone conversations. 



> publicly and then proceeded to ignore the people who asked you publicly as well.


 
No where in the rules does it state that by saying anything am I held to respond to every question or quote stemming from my statement. I don't _owe_ a rebuttal to anyone. 



> If you are only willing to answer those questions in private don't say anything publicly.


 
Why? If you feel you need more clarification, then seek it. 



> If you have something to say, say it out loud.


 
Sorry, but volume means shit compared to diction and grammar. I rather say something calmly and tactful then spew loud garbage. 

Unfortunately, some see it the other way around. 



> That's what people is asking you.


 
I see that. 



> It seems that you do, and as you can see, people wants to know.


 
And they know exactly where to reach me. I don't feel like airing dirty laundry in this thread. It's unneeded and off topic.



> Considering you already made either an insult or a compliment publicly, you may want to clear that up.


 
I thought I was plenty clear. Given the rep and close to two dozen memebers who have contacted me about that statement, I'd say I was plenty clear. 



> Just my opinion, of course.


 
Opinions are like assholes. Everyone has one and they *all *stink. 



HighGain510 said:


> The Fortin Meathead is a beast of an amp, but it also comes with a $5K price tag to go along with it!


 
I don't think $5k is too bad, considering the it's a custom amp which can be tweaked to the individual player. It's not that much more than some of the ENGL, Fryette, Bogner, etc. production, three channel amps. 

Plus, IT'S GOT SIX FUCKING CHANNELZ!!!!!!! 



Fred the Shred said:


> Well, 5K to rule the world isn't that big of a deal, is it?


 


Damn, I wish I was better at memes because there is a so a Lord of the Rings joke in there somewhere.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 14, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think $5k is too bad, considering the it's a custom amp which can be tweaked to the individual player. It's not that much more than some of the ENGL, Fryette, Bogner, etc. production, three channel amps.
> 
> Plus, IT'S GOT SIX FUCKING CHANNELZ!!!!!!!



Oh yeah believe me, if I could only have ONE tube amp and money was no issue, it would be that amp. But still, $5K is $5K and I can't drop that like some folks can!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 14, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Oh yeah believe me, if I could only have ONE tube amp and money was no issue, it would be that amp. But still, $5K is $5K and I can't drop that like some folks can!


 
Oh to be young, reckless, and single again.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 14, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Oh to be young, reckless, and single again.



Right? Maybe before I bought a house, but not these days especially with the soon-to-be-wifey living with me! I'm going to be lucky if I can swing an Axe-Fx II running into headphones pretty soon!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 14, 2011)

It's not even my real take on the subject, but this is just begging for it:






Anyway, I'm also talking to D.A.R. at the moment - I'm MOST interested in their stuff.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 14, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Right? Maybe before I bought a house, but not these days especially with the soon-to-be-wifey living with me! I'm going to be lucky if I can swing an Axe-Fx II running into headphones pretty soon!


 
Yeah, with getting a new car, gearing up for a house, and going back to school (for both of us!), I'll be lucky to have an amp at all.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 14, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, with getting a new car, gearing up for a house, and going back to school (for both of us!), I'll be lucky to have an amp at all.



Down to a POD X3 + monitors over here.....


----------



## Pooluke41 (Sep 14, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> No one's hiding. Got a question/problem my PM inventory is quite large.



Don't worry Max, I still love you.  (To my Heart)


----------



## themike (Sep 14, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Down to a POD X3 + monitors over here.....


 

Just sell it and start using ReValver, please


----------



## Infamous Impact (Sep 14, 2011)

Yummy.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 14, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Oh yeah believe me, if I could only have ONE tube amp and money was no issue, it would be that amp. But still, $5K is $5K and I can't drop that like some folks can!



Why? Just picked up your 29th guitar from Ron Thorn?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 14, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Right? Maybe before I bought a house, but not these days especially with the soon-to-be-wifey living with me! I'm going to be lucky if I can swing an Axe-Fx II running into headphones pretty soon!



Awww congrats! Can't believe you're getting married. Say bye bye to all your gear


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 14, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Why? Just picked up your 29th guitar from Ron Thorn?



Haha funny enough the last guitar I have on order is with Ron!  Once that comes... yeah, not looking so good for new gear in general.  



Stealthtastic said:


> Awww congrats! Can't believe you're getting married. Say bye bye to all your gear



As long as I get the purchases in BEFORE the wedding band hits her finger, it's grandfathered in!  That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## that short guy (Sep 15, 2011)

[QUOTE I don't think $5k is too bad, considering the it's a custom amp which can be tweaked to the individual player. It's not that much more than some of the ENGL, Fryette, Bogner, etc. production, three channel amps. 

Plus, IT'S GOT SIX FUCKING CHANNELZ!!!!!!! [/QUOTE]

I want one but on a soldiers budget... probably not gonna happen unless i deploy again lol. but when you say the channels can be tweaked to me do you mean like i could any channel be at any gain setting i wanted? like ranging from clean to fully distored?


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 15, 2011)

Mike Fortin custom builds each amp by hand so he can pretty much tweak it to the user's tastes each time if needed. All I know is I wish I had $5K to grab one myself!


----------



## that short guy (Sep 16, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Mike Fortin custom builds each amp by hand so he can pretty much tweak it to the user's tastes each time if needed. All I know is I wish I had $5K to grab one myself!


 
ok that settles it... gonna be saving for awhile


----------



## Eaten (Sep 16, 2011)

Ola posted this on another forum, apparently fake but


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 16, 2011)

Fake? That's his actual proto.


----------



## cyril v (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks real to me, though a bit hastily cropped out in Photoshop.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks real to me, it's got the trademark S7 "floyd swimming pool route" on there.


----------



## decoy205 (Sep 16, 2011)

This guitar sounds good based on what ive heard from his videos. 

On a side note this dude is really professional with his tone and sounds. I really dig his videos they sound great and are very informative. 

Good Luck with the new 7 Ola!


----------



## elq (Sep 16, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Fake? That's his actual proto.



I think (hope ) the binding was added via photoshop. 



HighGain510 said:


> Looks real to me, it's got the trademark S7 "floyd swimming pool route" on there.



The size of the route isn't as bad as the asymmetry


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 16, 2011)

Infamous Impact said:


> Yummy.




If you watch close in the first couple pictures, you can see not even the cavity cover is fit to the depression it sits in, it leaves a gap. 


Elq the route is symmetrical, that is the problem, as the bridge is not.


----------



## tank (Sep 16, 2011)

really cool stuf!


----------



## TMM (Sep 16, 2011)

By far the coolest S7 headstock ever... no close second place.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 16, 2011)

elq said:


> I think (hope ) the binding was added via photoshop.



Yeah, that's definitely a 'shop. He mentioned somewhere (his website?) that the proto didn't have the binding, so he pasted it on in photoshop. Although I'm not inclined to check out Ola's iMac screen to see any of his work, if you know what I mean. At least not at work.


----------



## decoy205 (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Andromalia (Sep 17, 2011)

I like that tone much better than the one he usually has.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 17, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, that's definitely a 'shop. He mentioned somewhere (his website?) that the proto didn't have the binding, so he pasted it on in photoshop. Although I'm not inclined to check out Ola's iMac screen to see any of his work, if you know what I mean. At least not at work.



Yeap, he basically did a rushed "binding transplant" on his own guitar!


----------



## orakle (Sep 17, 2011)

that DAR sounds (and looks) so insanely mean


----------



## JamesM (Sep 17, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> If you watch close in the first couple pictures, you can see not even the cavity cover is fit to the depression it sits in, it leaves a gap.



That's a shadow.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 17, 2011)

The Armada said:


> That's a shadow.



I have very good reason to believe it isn't.


----------



## JamesM (Sep 17, 2011)

Look at it full screen, you can see the texture of the plastic material under the shadow.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 17, 2011)

Maybe on the left edge but not the top.


----------



## Eaten (Jan 12, 2012)

Seems that there are some guitars out there now! Looks pretty much like the Ibanez MTM guitars...


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 12, 2012)

^MTM? Hmm, I guess from the front, a little. However, it looks like it has a tighter Floyd rout.



Emperoff said:


> ...say it out loud.


On a lesser forum we'd see people lining up with "vampire" right about here...


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 12, 2012)

How can you purchase one?
I can't find this guitar on the strictly 7 homepage


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 12, 2012)

Just email Jim about it, dude - should be the best and fastest way to get the info you need.


----------



## DLG (Jan 12, 2012)

that DAR looks like something stolen from a spaceship


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks wicked!


----------



## Eaten (Jan 13, 2012)

has anyone seen a european price?


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 13, 2012)

Eaten said:


> has anyone seen a european price?



They're only available through Jim, so there wouldn't be any fluctuations, just take a quote from him, and convert it.

Edit: I see in the thread it'll apparently be available in European stores. Sorry for confusion


----------

